# sin cos funktion



## little (6. Apr 2006)

Hi ich möchte den sinuns / cosinus einer double Zahl berechnen

ich habe es so probiert:

Math.cos(88)

da wird dann 0.9993732836951247 ausgegeben.

im taschenrechner bekomme ich aber 0,0348...raus

an was liebt das. habt ich denn falschen operator benutzt?

und noch eine weitere Frage. Ich möchte auch wieder zurück rechnen. gibt es dafür auch eine funkion?


Mfg little


----------



## kama (6. Apr 2006)

Hi,



			
				little hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Math.cos(88)
> 
> da wird dann 0.9993732836951247 ausgegeben.


Ohne jetzt in die Doku zu schauen, vermute ich mal, dass hier im Bogenmaß gerechnet wird.
Dass heißt den Winkel 88/180*PI. ?

Edit: Mithilfe der Doku viel einfacher:

```
System.out.println("sin(45°)=" + Math.sin(Math.toRadians(45.0)));
```



			
				little hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> und noch eine weitere Frage. Ich möchte auch wieder zurück rechnen. gibt es dafür auch eine funkion?


Wie wäre es mit acos() ? Arcus Cosinus?

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## little (6. Apr 2006)

für was ist da Math.toRadians???


----------



## lin (6. Apr 2006)

um grad in bogenmass umzurechnen


----------



## Gast (6. Apr 2006)

das hat nun so geklappt, wie ich es wollte :
gebenTF1(Math.cos(Math.toRadians(nehmeTf4()))*nehmeTf2());

das hat aber so nicht geklappt:
gebenTF4(Math.acos(Math.toRadians(nehmeTf1()/nehmeTf2())));

könntet ihr mir noch sagen warum?


----------



## Beni (6. Apr 2006)

Weil das Ergebnis von acos auch Bogenmass ist wahrscheinlich. Mit "Math.toDegrees" kannst du es zurück ins Gradmass rechnen.


----------

